# Newbies ... center bands ...



## Willee (Aug 19, 2010)

You got the Slimline kit down pat.
Now you can own that style by making your own custom center bands and adding an accent band to the top.
The possibility's are limited only by your imagination.

It is really not that hard.

Here is a photo of how I do most of my slimline center bands.
Glue the center band only to the top or bottom blank ... not both.

You should get it from the photo but if you need further clarification just call or PM me and I will be glad to help you.

After the center band and ring is glued on turn the pen as normal.
Score in some small rings and color them in with a sharpie before you sand and finish the pen.  
See the shark pen photo as an example for the rings.

The pen on the lathe is an example of how the pen is mounted on the mandrel for sanding and finishing.


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 19, 2010)

Right here in the Advanced forum I have been running the Penmakers Challenge doing just this kind of work . Taking basic kits and modifying them to look different then your normal kits . Check it out , 
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=61805
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=62449
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=63278

These are the first three stages , there will be at least two more , one involving even more complicated modifications and a kitless one where the only parts used will be tubes and transmissions (clips will be optional , make your own or use one bought from several sources on the net) .
Give some of it a try .


----------



## Willee (Aug 19, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> Right here in the Advanced forum I have been running the Penmakers Challenge doing just this kind of work . Taking basic kits and modifying them to look different then your normal kits . Check it out ,
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=61805
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=62449
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=63278
> ...



Nice job on the bands, Butch, and good for you helping inspire others.
I love it when someone makes a kit and discards some of the parts.


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 19, 2010)

Willee said:


> Nice job on the bands, Butch, and good for you helping inspire others.
> I love it when someone makes a kit and discards some of the parts.


LOL .... 
I like to discard MOST of the parts :biggrin:


----------



## Willee (Aug 19, 2010)

*Another example ...*

I make these up for the American Classic style pen so when inspiration strikes I can rough up the cap blank before my Muse gets off duty.

The photo shows it all.


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 19, 2010)

How I would love to have some of the toys like a CNC or a laser but alas us church mice just have to make due with just making plain pens .... someday I hope ....
until then this is where my muse leads me


----------



## lwalden (Aug 19, 2010)

Willee- Shiner?


----------



## Willee (Aug 19, 2010)

lwalden said:


> Willee- Shiner?



Shiner Bock ... The official beer of Willeecue!


----------



## lwalden (Aug 20, 2010)

Willee said:


> lwalden said:
> 
> 
> > Willee- Shiner?
> ...



That's what you'll find in the beer fridge at Casa Walden, as well!!


----------



## aggromere (Aug 20, 2010)

Wow, nice willee.  I have never been a slimline fan.  Made my first 3 pens as slimlines and haven't made one since.  However, your shark slimline in the dark wood with the rings is awesome, very nice pen.  I might have to try that.


----------



## Willee (Aug 20, 2010)

aggromere said:


> Wow, nice willee.  I have never been a slimline fan.  Made my first 3 pens as slimlines and haven't made one since.  However, your shark slimline in the dark wood with the rings is awesome, very nice pen.  I might have to try that.



Peter, a slimline pen is what you make of it.
Think outside the box and try something different.
You will be surprised as to how many different looks you can get from that one humble kit.

On this one I just cut the top blank a bit longer and fatter, then drilled out the center band area so the bottom barrel would fit up into it.
I did use the original kit ring as a spacer to lengthen the pen but it is up under the cap where you can not see it.


----------



## Skye (Aug 20, 2010)

I also made a tutorial on them years ago:  www.thetattooedturner.com/skye/centerbands.pdf


----------

